# Orphan Found- Need Advice!



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

I found a baby pigeon at the bus Park and Ride today. The animal was there when I went to work this afternoon, and was in the same place when I came home tonight. Its head is bald and pink, and there's an injury to its head where the beak meets the skull. It doesn't appear to be very severe.
The animal appears to be about 6" long, and has almost all its feathers, except for some remaining chick-like yellow feathers. 

The animal is compliant and amenable to handling. There seem to be no other injuries to the creature. I have placed it (Him? Her?) on a heating pad and towel on the lowest setting, as it is moderately cold here; and taken the bird into my house.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I should care for this bird? This is my first post, and I haven't yet looked for a FAQ or anything.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Renata said:


> I found a baby pigeon at the bus Park and Ride today. The animal was there when I went to work this afternoon, and was in the same place when I came home tonight. Its head is bald and pink, and there's an injury to its head where the beak meets the skull. It doesn't appear to be very severe.
> The animal appears to be about 6" long, and has almost all its feathers, except for some remaining chick-like yellow feathers.
> 
> The animal is compliant and amenable to handling. There seem to be no other injuries to the creature. I have placed it (Him? Her?) on a heating pad and towel on the lowest setting, as it is moderately cold here; and taken the bird into my house.
> ...


Hello Renata and welcome to pigeon talk. 

Thank you for taking in this little one, as it would surley had perished to cold weather or predators. 

You did well by placing a heating pad on him to restire his body temperature. 

You mentioned that he had a wound. Is there any blood, or swelling?

Most hurt pigeons will be compliant when in need of help. Yours seems very young if it still has some chick like feathers.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Right above this thread there are many valuable posts on giving tips when one finds an injured pigeon. 

If you can let us know where you are located some direction to a pigeon friendly avain vet or rehabber can be given to you. 

If you prefer private message me or one of our moderators and we can research this for you. 

It does concern me that it was in the same spot am/pm at your park n ride.


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you for your help, Victor! He is being very compliant, and is enjoying the heating pad, but I haven't attempted to give him any fluids yet. He has been on the pad about half an hour, and I'm not sure how long to leave him on or what to look for in terms of him perking up. I think from looking at some pictures that he's about 18 days old. I might try putting some seed down for him.
The wound is on the bridge of his beak, and is a large scrape, but no running blood. I think he took a header out of his nest onto the Park and Ride sidewalk (it's covered parking.) Is there a danger of infection?
Is it normal for me to notice the mites on the towel? I know all birds have lots of mites, but I think I've heard some old wives tale that when the mites bail out the bird is through- hopefully this isn't true! Renata


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Victor- 
I'm in Denver Colorado. There used to be a lady here named Birdie Hurlbutt that I brought pigeons to several years back, but she was quite old, and I don't know if she's still in the bird rehab biz. A lot of places don't like to take pigeons.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Heat is very important and be sure and keep it on it constanly. Even if he seems more alert, keep it on him tonight. 

Is there any puffiness to his body?

Is he alert of you and his surroundings? 

Oh, you posted again...let me check my resource book...Denver...ohhh it is cold there!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

There is a rehabber in Littleton,Colorado. His name is Kelly Miller. At this posting I am not sure how far he is from you. 

Here is a link to pigeon friendly vets. You are so right, some will not treat unless you say they are a "pet".

http://www.aav.org/vet-lookup


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

He does seem puffy, and he is alert, although he's trying to sleep. He was alert when I found him, after 10 hours in the Park and Ride! I'll leave the heat on-


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you have a phone number for Mr. Miller? I'm happy to finish raising the little guy, but I'm afraid that he may have some special needs, and would love some local help. Littleton is close.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

He need to be hydrated...very important as well! 

Get an eye-dropper type applicator and give him an electrolye mixture, oh a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar in a cup of water...mix it well and apply the water mix on the side of his beak .One application should do...save the rest for later.

Rest, warmth, and isolation should continue tonight.A warm cloth type cover, one that would not snag his claws would be nice.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Our super moderator TA Whatley may very possibly have his number, unfortunately I do not have it. Maybe you could research it ?I will send Terry a private message to insure she checks this thread in the morning and maybe she can direct you to him, or another. 

The important things, you are doing now. The next 24 hours are cruicial.


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you for your help Victor!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Renetta~ THANK YOU for taking the time to rescue this baby. Most people would have ignored his existance and need for help. 

I sent Terry a private e-mail, so she will be getting ahold of either you or I in the morning. But for now, may you and the little one have a restful night. 

"See" you in the morning. Please up-date us. There will be others along ...when they are awake!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Renata,


Just have some paper towells or the likes on the otherwise single-layer-of-towell-covered heating pad, and, as the Mites will elect the margainally 'warmer' effect of that, in lieu of the Bird, simply change the paper towells and you also dispense with the Mites...

You can set the heating pad to 'medium' if the Bird is able to elect his own spot on it or off of it as he sees fit.


To offer electrolyte or Water - 

Use ( if you can, just get some at any grocery) a regular people-baby-nipple.

Use the hollow side, for the Young Pigeon to insert his Beak into. Well, you will have to gently guide his Beak into it, and, keep your finger tips on the sides of his Beak as he drinks.

Have the liquid tepid, as your own wrist temperature, and for an easy electrolyte, just mix a pinch of Salt and a pinch of Sugar into a small glass of Water, and use it to fill the hollow side of the Nipple.



The gesture to invite the youngster to eat or drink is as follows - 

Moisten your fingers in warm water, and from his front, gently massage his Beak with your moist warm finger tips of one hand, while, also, at the same time, you say, in a low slow voice, "oooooOOOoooo!" ooooOOOooo!" Kind of like you have a nice happy surprise you are advertiseing...

Your youngster then should respond with some tentative shoulder pumping, peeping-squeaking, and nuzzleing...maybe some wing flapping...and, if encouraged, will soon do these with definite enthusiasm and assertion.

Guide his Beak int othe hollow side of the liquid filled Nipple, and keep your finger tips on the sides of his Beak as much as possible as you do so, so he can 'feel' something there, since usually the ipple itself is larger than what he is used to tactile-wise for that feel.

Pigeon Babys/youngsters eat by inserting their Beak into the Beak/throat of their parents, so, the 'Nipple' ( with a little finesse) works well to accomplish the deed with a feel and a logic that is easy and natural for them.

More on all this tomorrow if you like, as for food-formula and so on...

Keep him 'warm' as you already are of course...and covered even...the box or cage covered I mean.

Good luck...!


Too, tell us what the poops look like? color, consistance, number from overnight and so on...


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Phil. Thanks for the mite suggestion. I forgot about it while involved in other areas of this poor little ones dilemas. 

And of course also important,the consistency of the poops...what would we do with out you sir!?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Phil
el ve


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Renata,
> 
> * *You can set the heating pad to 'medium' *if the Bird is able to elect his own spot on it or off of it as he sees fit.
> 
> ...


Hello Renata,
Welcome & many thanks for caring for this sweet baby.

*Please* do not set the heating pad on medium.

If you haven't already done do, please click on the link below. This will direct you to the thread 'providing heat to an orphaned bird' . The link to the 'basic steps to saving the life of a pigeon or dove' is included in the orphaned care thread. These are initial steps that should be taken.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13599

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Good Morning everyone, and thank you for all of your valuable help last night! Thank you for the tips on how to feed him, Phil. 
The baby drank tons of water, and seems to have eaten a bit of seed. He is very quiet, though. His poop looks a lot like grownup pigeon poop, but runnier, and he did a lot of it.
Should I be giving him something like Kaytee Exact, also? Are baby pigeons always so quiet?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cindy,



Why not?

I always do, and Denver is a lot colder than here.

'Here', I can get Ice in my sink for that matter, and you might appreciate, not all of us have central heat for that matter...

Lol...

If an ambulating youngster of 16 days or so feels too warm, (s)he can always lay on the side of it, or just off of it, for that matter...

To what avail, would a not quite yet endothermic youngster be, on a 'low' setting, who will then be chilled or sluggish?

Some of the heating pads will hardly even feel warm at all on 'low'...others, will feel a little warm.

Some of them for that matter, when set to 'high' are such that one can press one's wrist into them and keep it there with comfort.


Granted, we never know just what someone else's heating pad settings will mean in actuality...so...I figure, for a house which maybe is or is not heated much, or heated at all where the Bird is, in or around 'Denver', the 'low' setting might just even be too low.

Believe me, an ambulating youngster will not stay on a pad that is too hot, they will move off to the side or to where the warmth is right for them...


Maybe I need to write some copy-and-paste thing in advance, of likely several thousand words, to describe how TO use a Heating Pad variously, and to set it up so the ambulating Bird can be of course on or off of it as they like...

To test with one's wrist, to determine actually, the heat it is provideing, and to use one, or two layers of small towells to regulate intermediate levels of heat for any given setting and so on.

Otherwise, a too cool youngster is of course not what we wish to have, and, of course, warming one overmuch as a captive wo ca not get off of it, is not good either.

In all these years, I have never used on on 'low'...

Right now in fact, the one adult Pigeon I have convelescing from unknown problems, his heating pad is on 'High' and has been from the start. He likes it, and if I press my wrist into the towell covering it, and keep my wrist there for a minute or more, it feels nice...not too hot at all...but just at the upper end of what my wrist finds agreeable.

Some heating pads are hotter or cooler than others, so maybe the 'wrist' rule is what makes the most sense here, without too much overemphasis on the ostensible 'setting' as such, which can vary a good deal, pad-to-pad...

Lol...

So...

whatchagunnado?

...sigh...


Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

This little guy climbs off of the heating pad when he wants to, and the low setting is not too hot. I will just leave it that way for him.
It is very cold here right now!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Renata,


As long as he seems active, all should be well with the warmth part of things.

Now, you say he drank a tun of water -


Meaning, he 'drank' water when water was offered in a little cup or Nipple's jollow? Or?

A youngster should be enthusiastically squeaking and wing/shoulder humping and nuzzleing, which of course is their manner of asking to be fed...

Did you do the warm-moist-finger-tip Beak massage? While saying "ooooOOooo! - oooOOoooo!" ?

Either he is in fact too cold, or something is not right then, if he is not by now wild with enthusiasms for being fed.


Let us know?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Renata, 


Here is a link to an old thread in which care and feeding details are discussed...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10513&referrerid=560

I was working on a schpiel about this and had it all nearly finessed, but lost it the other day in some 'Windows' melt down, so...oh well...

Anyway, check it out...

Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renata said:


> Should I be giving him something like Kaytee Exact, also? Are baby pigeons always so quiet?



Thank you so much for taking this needy baby in. 

I'm getting in on this thread a little late, but to answer your question, yes you can give him the Kaytee Exact. He should be eating about 20 ml's each serving, every 3 hours, and increase if it is not enough. His little crop should be almost filled after a feeding, and empty upon doing a new feeding.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Renata,

Thanks for helping this little one out. Sounds as tho the pij is at a place where it is self feeding if able to avail itself of the seeds that you put out for it. The suggestion of a low setting for the heating pad is good, in that if the setting is too high, they can dehydrate from the higher setting. I'm in northern CA, and can tell you that I have a heating pad for my cat as well, and medium is too high for her.

Here are some links for rehabbers, I think you'll find the phone number for the fellow previously mentioned by Victor on the first link. It's important to ask their policy on pigeons, as some won't treat at all. If you say it's a pet, you will
also probably be asked to pay for the service, which is fine if you don't mind. If a financial hardship for you, then you may need to sign the bird over in order for the rehabber/vet to treat this little one.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

Some of the vets will find homes for unreleasable pigeons, and some will euthanize, so asking in advance when you make phone contact is the ideal way to procede. They don't seem to mind answering the tough questions,
so don't be afraid to ask. 

Hope this helps.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

fp, 


Lolling... 

For crying out loud, 'Oakland, California' is HARDLY 'like' Denver climate wise! 

And it is about as much 'Northern California' as it is central.


I know everyone calls it 'Northern'...but...climate wise it is very mild.

You get up into the 'real' Northern California and it can be 30 degrees below Zero, without a wind, which, I do not think has happenned in anyone's memory, in 'Oakland'...

Lol...

So too, your likely abundantly furred, and certainly self endothermic 'Cat' verses a margainally endothermic juvenile Pigeon, are way, WAY two different Ballgames...

When was the last time YOU had 'Ice' in your Kitchen Sink in 'Oakland'?

Besides never...?

Oakland and San Fran and around there is merely 'cool' and damp, never 'Cold'...

Denver...gets "Cold"...

Las Vegas, sometimes, gets 'chilly' ( ie: into the mid 20s )

Inside here, it is the SAME temperature it is outside, plus or minus some time lag, where once warm out, it is still chilly inside. 

If it is 34 degrees in here, or rarely, 30 or 29 ish, you want me to have a heating pad on 'low' so that the pre-juvenile Bird will lay on it's side with glazed eyes and it's legs sticking sideways out? Where it will stay that way even when you pick it up?

I hardly think so!

Now, of course, once they are endothermic, and if healthy, they are little 'furnaces' and are fine with no heating pad...or fine with the heating pad as an option they may elect, which is ALWAYS what I advise for that matter.

But if not endothermic 'yet' and or if compromised from illness or trauma or privation, then, that warmth is going to be very important to them...as you know...

Meanwhile, why all this hang-up on arbitrary 'settings' of widely divergent realities of respective heating-pad's outputs which none of us have any way TO measure unless it is OUR heating pad and we put a thermometer on it?

If we can agree that it is ABOUT the needs of the Bird and not some silly 'setting' which will vary pad to pad, then, maybe we can get somewhere with this.


Amused, good humor...and love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> * *Why not?*
> 
> ...



Hi Phil, 
In reply to your post:

* Because ill, injured & orphaned birds need to be warmed gradually. 

** Yes, I realize you do.

*** It's the 'direct' heat that's important. Not whether one has central heat or not. This is discussed in the 'Providing Heat to Orphaned Birds' thread.

**** If the bird is warmed gradually at a low setting & his body temperature is maintained, this scenario probably won't take place. *But* if it does, then obviously one would make an adjustment.  

***** Keep in mind, pigeons are much smaller than we are, thereby absorb heat faster.

*** *** I'm sure you haven't.

*** **** Everyone uses their own technique. 
I suggest placing a bird on a towel lined (one hand towel works wonderfully) heating pad, set on low. I don't recommend anything higher, & I would *never* recommend placing a bird on a heating pad set on high.  

**** **** I'm going to continue setting the heating pad on low & recommend others do the same.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Renata said:


> Good Morning everyone, and thank you for all of your valuable help last night! Thank you for the tips on how to feed him, Phil.
> The baby drank tons of water, and seems to have eaten a bit of seed. He is very quiet, though. His poop looks a lot like grownup pigeon poop, but runnier, and he did a lot of it.
> Should I be giving him something like Kaytee Exact, also? Are baby pigeons always so quiet?


Good afternoon Renetta and li'l pigie!

Long night! I had to hit the computer to check on the little young-un and was pleased to see he made it the first night, though he is probably not out of the critical zone yet. 

Hi/she is going to be quiet. This is a new experience for him too. A change from an outdoor nest setting with pigeon parents, to a human specie in a diferent world is probably is probably making him think, "ok, what's going on here?" In time the little pigeon will know that you have him in his best interest. 

Now, if the little one remains quiet after a few days, there is a chance it may be a little girl. Traditionally they are quieter than the boys are...go figure!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh about the poop...it will be runny and in abundence at this point. 

You indicated that it has eaten and has had plenty of water.Stress and change will also contribute to runny poops. At this stage I would say considering what it has gone thru, it is fine...but do keep an eye on the droppings, especially for any blood.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

You get minus 30 in Northern California???

And here I thought you were all sitting around on the beach drinking Mai Tai's and enjoying the palm trees in your bathing trunks.

When you want to talk cold, just ask a Canadian Eh.

Cameron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> * *You get up into the 'real' Northern California and it can be 30 degrees below Zero, without a wind*
> 
> ** *If we can agree that it is ABOUT the needs of the Bird and not some silly 'setting' which will vary pad to pad, then, maybe we can get somewhere with this.*
> 
> ...


*Where might this be?

** I'm sorry you feel the 'setting' on a heating pad is a silly subject to discuss, since providing the proper heat is the number one priority for an ill, injured or orphaned bird's welfare. 

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> fp,
> 
> And it is about as much 'Northern California' as it is central.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Phil-
This bird is very quiet and very interested in water and seed (although he does not eat in front of me), but not the bird food mix.
No wing flapping, excitement, etc... I think he's about 20 days old.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is normal for him to eat alone. He is probably a bit nervous. 

Wingslaps occur when they get older and ok with you. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Kelly Miller - Contact Information*

Here is a link to a page with a phone # for Kelly Miller and also a listing for a veterinary clinic: http://www.altpet.net/Rescue/CO.html

We had a previous case in the area, and I don't think anyone was ever able to get in touch with Kelly Miller, but it's certainly worth another try if Renata feels she still needs assistance with the young pigeon.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Renata said:


> Phil-
> This bird is very quiet and very interested in water and seed (although he does not eat in front of me), but not the bird food mix.
> No wing flapping, excitement, etc... I think he's about 20 days old.



Hi Renata,


Did you follow the proceedure I recommended?

The from-the-front, warm-moist finger-tip Beak Massage, while saying "ooooOOooo! - oooooOOOoo!" - ?


Are there any signs of 'yellow' in the poops?

A 'quiet' Juvenile is either ill, or not feeling safe and welcomed in terms they understand...or both.

Let us know then on the above?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Phil-

I did try the moist fingers to the beak, making the sounds, and he gets very alert, but doesn't chow down. He did try to bite my finger.
He really isn't too interested in the Exacta that I made, but he's eating the seed.
His poo is still a little runny, with a little bit of yellow, but mostly black and white.

It is cold here, and I did turn the heating pad to medium now, because the spare bathroom I have him in is much colder than the rest of the house. I have to keep the door closed on him because of 5 cats and a dog.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd like to ask about the "bald, pink head". They'll either have the yellow fuzz in abundance or there will be the beginnings of feathers. There are a few things that can cause bald pinkness that aren't too good. Can you take a picture and post or email it to one of us?

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Renata, 




Renata said:


> Hi Phil-
> 
> I did try the moist fingers to the beak, making the sounds, and he gets very alert, but doesn't chow down. He did try to bite my finger.


Right...

This initial gesture/proceedure has little to do with any intention for him to be chowing down immediately, and was the initial gesture one may do, or do several, times untill one does it more or less right, so he will understand you are inviteing him to agree and accept that you are willing to feed or water him.

Do it a few times even, do it gently, do it slowly untill he does nuzzle and look interested...and then offer the Water "tepid" as I described...

Once you can understand HOW to offer the Water so he drinks it, then, THEN you have almost learned enough to try offering FOOD or formula...this is a progression, for you mostly, and somehwat also for the Bird, so that you both can get on with it from there in a way which works and does not rely on force.

The thing to do "then" once you have invited him thusly, to eat or drink...once you have given him to understand your intentions and deference to him in these terms he can understand...is to offer the tepid "Water" in the little hollow backside of the Nipple.

If you did not have a Nipple, then go out to the Store and buy one or buy several. They cost like $1.39 for 'three'.

Then, once you get the hang of THAT, once you and he undestand how that works, once you have learned to hold and tilt the Nipple and to guide his beak into it so he does Drink...and, if the Bird is active and not dehydrated where more lengthly sips of electrolyte are needed, then..."then" you offer food...offer 'formula' in the Nipple's Hollow...and by then, you at least have some experience behind you with successful Beak guideings into the Water, and he is also by then understangting the Nipple somewhat as something for him to eat from.

I did not go into all of that because I was offering you the first step, pending your reply about how it went.

Making formula is not necessarily 'just' mixing water and powder either but it too needs to be tepid, and should only be warmed in a cup in a pan of hot water, and not in a microwave...it also needs to be mixed absolutely thoroughly so no lumps or gummy areas remain...and...to be the right consistancy...to be made fresh each day, and refridgerated between uses with a covering on it, then re-warmed for each use...

If you suceeded to get it across to him that you are willing to feed him, then there are several things which are best understood before proceeding.

Did you read through the thread I refered you to above?





> He really isn't too interested in the Exacta that I made, but he's eating the seed.


Right, he would not tend to be...not yet and not without other things being in place first.

Okay, well...if he is pecking and self feeding, then the 'exact' is hardly necessary or important now anyway.

Just see to it he has 'small' to 'medium' size Bird Seeds, and that the Seeds are wholesome and not dried out or old. Chew some to see, if they are chewy, and good tasteing, then they are good. if dry or musty, discard and get some good Seeds somewhere.


There us a lot to this initial gestures for hand feeding in their terms, all simple, all straight forward, all easy...but one must do it more or less 'right' or it is a no-go.

You are furtunate this little one is precociously self feeding/pecking on his own, many would not be, especially if ill.

Normally, or in Nature, they do not see Seeds or peck untill older and flying with their Parents to graze and forrage.

Normally they eat by inserting their Beak into the throat of their Parent...




> His poo is still a little runny, with a little bit of yellow, but mostly black and white.



Well, on that, and I am glad you mentioned it...my friendly twenty dollar bet, is that your Youngster has Trichomoniasis and should be given appropriate meds a.s.a.p.


If you like, if you have access to an avian Vet who knows Pigeons, as few Avian Vets even know 'Trichomohniasis' or how to treat it, then, go to them, get a fecal analysis and Crop swab analysis, and with a confirmed diagnosis, then get the meds from them or from some local Pigeon Supply place, to treat it.

This might account also for some of the 'quiet' business...and or why is was not 'up' high somewhere with his sibling or near his parents in the first place.





> It is cold here, and I did turn the heating pad to medium now, because the spare bathroom I have him in is much colder than the rest of the house. I have to keep the door closed on him because of 5 cats and a dog.


Very good...

Thank you...

Just make sure that he can be on or off the Towell covered Heating Pad as he sees fit...that there is enough room for him to do that...and that his Cage or Box is covered with light cloth somehow so no drafts or moveing air wafts over him...

And make sure the middle of the Heating Pad with the Towell covering it is about like the underside of your wrist, or, a little warmer maybe at most. 
Two towells may be used if it is too warm with 'one'...or to adjust the actual available temperature for him so it is about right.


Have you recourse to an avian Vet or Pigeon Supply place or maybe a rehabber or Pigeon Club membership near you from whom to obtain anti-Trichomona medicines?



Details matter...

The chilly spare room away from the Cats matters...which was why I suggested 'medium'...it all matters...

Information matters...which is why I almost always ask about the 'poops'...or other little things...why I would be suspicious of mentions of the Squeaker being 'quiet'...and so on...

You are doing well..! 

...and this of course is the crash course...


Best wishes...

Till next...

'Ronidazole' would be your best choice for the anti-Trichomona meds given this is a young Pigeon of 20 days thereabouts, but if you can not get any, then Metronidazole or Dimetridazole, or 'Spartrix' or others will do, but do be careful to dose with deference to the Bird's size or weight, as many of these come as tablets intended for a large Homeing Pigeon who might weigh four times what yours does...

Let us know what meds you can or do get and we can oversee your administration of them...

This is usually an easy starightforward illness to treat, with a very good prognosis when caught and treated at the stage yours seems to have it.

Nothing contageous for people or other pets, so no worries there...just wash your hands well as you would routinely do anyway after handleing any animal or child or whatever.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Phil-
I have the phone number of an avian vet I can call tomorrow. I wish that I could work with the local rehabber, I will try to call tomorrow also. I have my doubts that the Avian vet will dispense any meds for me.I will keep on encouraging him to eat.
His head is bald from the scrape over his nose to the middle of his head, and the skin is pink. I'll try to get a picture.


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

He also is drinking his fluids quite easily, it's the food that seems to be a turnoff.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Renata,



Ahhhh, well done...

Well, it is very good in several ways, that he is eating/pecking!

This suggests the illness is in an early phase and has not done much harm yet...and, that he is not feeling too terribly poorly from it. If it takes-a-day for you to get the meds, say, you get them on Tuesday, you should still be allright, but get them tomorrow if at all possible.

For his Water, you can mix one and one half Tablespoons of Raw Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of good purified or other ( non-'tap' if possible) Water, and use this for his drinking. It will discourage multiplications of a variety of opportunistic bacteria and molds and other organisms anxious to opportune as his immune system is buisy with the Trichomoniasis, and generally be good for him as well. 

In theory, it may also slow down some of the replications of the Trichomonas, pending the actual meds.

Now too, if he is eating on his own with enthusisam, he could over eat, so...check his Crop now and then to see if it seems full. This is a matter of judgement, since full could mean many things to different people, but, they can over eat when new at it or over-enthused about it from privations past.

If they eat too much it can stretch their Croop or tear it possibly if it has any weak areas from infection.

A youngster's Crop should feel slightly mushy, and mostly 'full' for it's bottom half, and if not, if it feels firm then offer more Water. if it is full all the way, like he swallowed a Tennis Ball, then by all means remocve the Seeds and wait till tomorrow for him to eat again,

Seeds expand when they hydrate in their Crop, so however 'full' full is when the Seeds are dry, they will expand and push out a good deal once hydrated, so...if need be, remove the Seeds from him once his Crop is about 1/2 'full' so they have room to expand in there...and he can always eat more later when he has room again...!

You could try your Yellow Pages, or dial 'information' to see if any decent Bird Supply or Pigeon supply or Pigeon clubs in your area, as well as to call various Vets to ask them whom they feel is a good Avian Vet or Poultry Vets and or one who knows Pigeons and their common illnesses and meds.

Otherwise, for now, you are doing about al one can do...making sure he is warm qand comfortable, out of any drafts...seeing to it he is eating well and pooping...and offering him tepid ACV Water off and on to drink...

He can nap fine if he wants to with lights on till it is your bed-time...

If you feel like you are strikeing out tomorrow early-day time, then you could contact Foys or Siegals and have them ship 'Next Day air' some Ronidazole to you and have it by Tuesday sometime that way and be in good shape.


Back to work now for me...

Till next...!

Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Renata said:


> Hi Phil-
> I have the phone number of an avian vet I can call tomorrow. I wish that I could work with the local rehabber, I will try to call tomorrow also. I have my doubts that the Avian vet will dispense any meds for me.I will keep on encouraging him to eat.
> His head is bald from the scrape over his nose to the middle of his head, and the skin is pink. I'll try to get a picture.



On this matter, with the Vet, you could tell them upfront, this is a logistically orphanned feral Pigeon juvenile, who has a 95 percent sure case of Trichomoniasis or Canker, and you seek some fast meds such as Ronidazole, and you have help from others to give you moral support and tips with the follow through, so, you just seek a quicky exam. 

And are they deferential for cases like this? Or is there a set fee and so on. 

Some Vets will do a quicky like this for no charge, especially if they know you are sincere and intending to do the care from there on after and just need some inexpensive meds for what is a fairly sure preliminary diagnosis...

If you like also, you can hold him gently wrapped in a little towell, hold him so he is straight up and between just-behind your knees, under a strong lamp, and open his beak gently straight up and down, to look deep down into his throat. Many cases of Canker ( Trichomoniasis as it were ) will show small, 'yellow' forms that look like little bits of small curd Cottage Cheeze on the sides of their throat. 

If you see these, it is just one more affirmation for the diagnosis you can tell the Vet about, or tell us about too...

Other illnesses can also make for 'yellow' in the poops, but here anyway, in the Mojave where I am, it has always responded to the meds for treating Trichomoniasis, so, I tend to associate it with that illness/infection.

If no more definitive diagnosis is practical, of if a fecal analysis is not practical to obtain, then at least this is a very good bet overall.



What kind of Seeds has he been eating?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

He is eating wild bird seed mix, millet, etc.. His water intake is good. I will call the vet first in the AM, and see how that goes. I am happy to know that I can order this medecine on line, however. 
I have found adult pigeons in need of care in the past, and there is a woeful lack of help out here. I don't know why people don't like pigeons! You can find every other kind of rescue, just not for pigeons! I guess that they aren't "wild bird" enough.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Renata,

You are not alone in finding that many people don't care for Pigeons. And good rescue help can be hard to find but keep looking there are good people out there. On the other hand, I am dismayed evertime I tell someone I have a pigeon (or two) only to hear negative comments from them. Some of those people I used to like too until I heard what they had to say. My mother once warned me when I was quite young and first dating, if the girl I liked hated animals...keep looking. She was so right as it turned out. Don't moms just know everthing sometimes.

Cameron


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Renata said:


> I found a baby pigeon at the bus Park and Ride today. The animal was there when I went to work this afternoon, and was in the same place when I came home tonight. Its head is bald and pink, and there's an injury to its head where the beak meets the skull. It doesn't appear to be very severe.
> The animal appears to be about 6" long, and has almost all its feathers, except for some remaining chick-like yellow feathers.
> 
> The animal is compliant and amenable to handling. There seem to be no other injuries to the creature. I have placed it (Him? Her?) on a heating pad and towel on the lowest setting, as it is moderately cold here; and taken the bird into my house.
> ...


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ visit my website if you are bored


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhhh...

An old acquaintance of mine recently stopped by when and was commenting on the 50 or so Pigeons perched on my Building's roof edge waiting for me to feed them...

Anyway, I realized that he was just repeating the usual trite things he had heard, or that he felt others would also affirm, about diseases and how stupid they are and so on...and I just offered corrections at every point in a truely clear, simple while somehow affectionate to him way, and with no contention, just easy, "Well, you know, disease wise, the Salt Shaker at 'dennys'..."


And so on...

After a couple minutes of this he just decided gently to drop it...and I could see ( he is an otherwise intelligent enough fellow) that he knew I was correct on all points...


He had had a Heart attack some few years ago, and he was saying how stupid Pigeons are, because if you shoot them with a Pellet Gun, their comrades just sit there and do not even fly away...

So I said, "Kinda like how millions of americans die of heart disease, while their friends and fellows keep eating hamburgers and diary and so on, like that you mean?"


Anyway...

He took it pretty good...and I think he realized his whole schpiel was bogus, but he had never been offered corrections, or corrections like that, before...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Renata said:


> He is eating wild bird seed mix, millet, etc.. His water intake is good. I will call the vet first in the AM, and see how that goes. I am happy to know that I can order this medecine on line, however.
> I have found adult pigeons in need of care in the past, and there is a woeful lack of help out here. I don't know why people don't like pigeons! You can find every other kind of rescue, just not for pigeons! I guess that they aren't "wild bird" enough.


People have false misconceptions of these wonderful and intelligent birds. 

People like us...like YOU make a difference! I am grateful that you came across this young pigeon in distress.


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Friends-
I want to thank all of you for your help, but the poor baby pigeon passed away this morning.It came as a surprise.
I think that he had too many difficulties to overcome, starting with the 20 foot fall, and while we both tried, the poor little guy just didn't have the strength in him. He is in a better place than all of us.
Thank you for all of your support and advice! You are a wonderful group of people, and I wish that you were all in Denver!
Renata


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news Renata.

It is possible that the bird had internal injuries that just could never be mended.

Your kindness and caring gave the bird comfort in his last hours, and for that and everything else you did, we greatly thank you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renata, so sorry to hear the baby didn't make it. We have had that happen also when they fall from a high bridge resulting in internal injuries they can't overcome. You provided love, care and warmth and are to be commended for taking him in.

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh Renetta, I am so very sorry that you lost you little one. 

You did make a difference.Thank you for the love you showed in its time of need. 

I hope you continue to be watchful for other pijies in trouble. Please visit us.


----------



## Renata (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you all again for your help and support! 
I love pigeons and wish that it could have worked out differently for the little guy, but I will always try to help when I can.
God Bless you all.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry, Renata.
Thank you for all you did for this little one.
Bless you.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Renata,
My condolences to you.  

You made a difference in that sweet baby's short life by taking him under your 'wing' & providing the love & support he so deserved.  

God Bless you sweet pijjie.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Renata,


There may well be some 'next-times' to come too...

Spring is not far off, and always too, there are adult Pigeons who need our help and kindness.


You could consider to make-a-list of basic items and meds, review it with us, and, while still visiting these threads now and then, you could be reasonably ready for future occasions in some general ways that can really pay off well when the time comes.

You have a Heating Pad...you have all of us here...you have seen something of Trichomoniasis/Canker now...and you have gotten your feet wet, as they say...


Good try kiddo...

Just ran out of time...

I mis-guessed thinking he'd be able to hold on through Tuesday-ish if meds were on their way...but this can take them in three or four days sometimes from the first noticable symptoms, but usually takes longer to do them in...and it will vary with the individual too, and how long they have already had it and resisted it, and so on...

But if this sort of work interests you, the next step is there waiting if you want it..!

I think you'd be a good hand with these things...


Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Renata, I'm very sorry to hear about the bird moving on, even though, as you say, to a better place than than we all share right now. Thanks for all of your efforts in providing a safe place for this pij and allowing it to feel cared for during its transition.

fp


----------

